# Harman Kardon HD 990



## AbuziveMusik (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey there!
Im planning on investing quite abit of money in a cd player and have discovered the Harman Kardon HD 990.
I was wondering if you guys had any input to give me about it.

Is it a good investement or is it a waste of money??
*I do have a good set up with a bryston 4b amp and acoustat speakers.

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AbuziveMusik said:


> Hey there!
> Im planning on investing quite abit of money in a cd player and have discovered the Harman Kardon HD 990.
> I was wondering if you guys had any input to give me about it.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I would get an OPPO BDP-93 instead unless you are planning on using the Balanced Connections. The OPPO has been utterly amazing and is honestly my favorite Digital Source I have ever owned and it cost 1/3rd the price of my Denon DVD-3910.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If you're asking yourself whether a CD player will be a waste of money, then it absolutely will be, because it will not do anything to alter the sound, just as even cheap products would do. 

As Jungle Jack said though, the Oppo 93s are a fine digital source that are extremely versatile and play virtually anything.

If it's for the balanced connections, then the only justification would be if the CD player is 50+ feet away from the preamp


----------

